# Does comfort sucking increase supply?



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

The title pretty much says it all! I am hesitant to let dd comfort suck after eating because of oversupply. I'm probably just thinking too much about it and need to relax and just let her go. Right?









Thanks for any insight you may have!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I am by no means an expert, but I would think that any sucking would increase supply. I still have oversupply issues and lil' man is 5 mo. old today. I know my LLL mentioned one time that because of her extreme oversupply she introduced a pacify, after breastfeeding was established as her babe always got ticked that she would get milk. Personally I would play be ear. I just watch lil' man's poop to make sure that we aren't having a hindmilk/foremilk imbalance and as long as he is content I let him suck, sometimes he gets ticked too, but then we just go to other comfort measures.

good luck,
amanda


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

DS still comfort sucks at almost 18months and Ive never seen a change in my supply the day after... I think your body may know when its just comfort, but then it may be that everyone is different, tough call.


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

Comfort nursing usually happens after your baby falls asleep at the breast. You may be able to slip your finger in baby's mouth and unattach without waking baby. Some moms will feel a second or third letdown when baby nurses a long time or in their sleep. I think these are the times when supply is increased. I wouldn't recommend a pacifier because of the problems they can cause.


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes, comfort sucking definitely can increase supply but, having said that, I wouldn't worry about it unless you have reason to, kwim? I'm unclear from your post - do you already have an oversupply to deal with or is this "what if" question?


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you so much for the input! I have a very healthy supply and would prefer not to encourage too much more. I do usually break the suction when she flutter sucks after drifting off. It's not really a major worry - I'm new at all of this and curious about everything.

It's great that there's so much information available here!


----------



## MamaPear (Oct 10, 2004)

DD also comfort sucks and I have had no problems with supply. I was also blessed with a very healthy supply and during the early months felt as if I could feed all of the babies at my LLL meetings if DD would ever leave my breasts long enough for another child to latch on, lol. Your body will regulate itself and your supply will calm down. Also, I notice with my DD a definite difference when she is comfort nursing than when she is full on eating. Good luck! And, I agree with you. This place is incredible. Such a wealth of valuable information in a society that tries to heap loads of crap on us, lol.







It's awesome!


----------

